# Barks and barks and barks and...



## pak3tz (May 1, 2005)

I hope this hasn't been covered recently, if it has, please bump it up  but does anyone have a problem with their babies barking. I don't just mean barking if someone knocks at the door or if the other dogs bark, but in the middle of the night. Jessy sleeps on my bed with us, along with the other 2 little dogs, and the minute she hears any little noise , even the kids moving in their beds in the other room, she barks. She jumps right off the bed and goes to the bedroom door and barks until I get out of bed to get her. I know the people who had her used a barking colar on the poor thing, so I knew she was a barker befor I got her but its not getting any better







. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.








Patti


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pak3tz_@May 28 2005, 09:41 AM
> *I hope this hasn't been covered recently, if it has, please bump it up   but does anyone have a problem with their babies barking. I don't just mean barking if someone knocks at the door or if the other dogs bark, but in the middle of the night.  Jessy sleeps on my bed with us, along with the other 2 little dogs, and the minute she hears any little noise , even the kids moving in their beds in the other room, she barks.  She jumps right off the bed and goes to the bedroom door and barks until I get out of bed to get her.  I know the people who had her used a barking colar on the poor thing, so I knew she was a barker befor I got her but its not getting any better
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

We have talked about this subject but hey on SM we can repeat ourselves .... and it gives a chance for new perspectives.... anyway, here are a couple links you may want to look at. It sounds like your situation may be a bit different from those discussed in previous threads but maybe there will be some "nuggets" you can use.

Non-Stop Barking Thread

Some Advice About Barking Thread


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

I have one that barks at every little noise at night too.Sounds like your girl is just going to be that way.I run a fan at night to "block" out the noise and then he cant hear outside sounds so much(and it helps alot),so thats the only suggestion I can offer







Thank God you dont use the bark collar


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2005)

Our 1 1/2 year old "Tucker" barks at weird times. He can chewing a bone, playing wirh a toy & he will stop & let out a strange bark. He does the same at night in bed with us, and then goes back to sleep while the rest of us are now awake. I do not know what the remedy is, they are just Malteses I guess!!!


----------



## pak3tz (May 1, 2005)

Thanks everyone, maybe I will try keeping a radio on at bedtime and see if that works, I will let you guys know tomorrow morning.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Lexi does that too. I'm trying to teach her to bark on command because then I can teach her "Hush".


----------



## pak3tz (May 1, 2005)

Well I decided not to use the radio, I don't think I would be able to sleep with one on. But what I do before she would bark is hold her close to me and keep saying "It's ok" over and over and it seems to have worked. It seems like I relaxed her enough to just let out a growl and go back to sleep. Now I just have to work on her barking when someone knocks at the door.


----------



## Harleysmom (Jan 26, 2005)

Harley's a barker. As soon as he goes outside he starts in & doesn't quit. Barking at mainly nothing.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Kodie's NEW thing is to bark at EVERY car/truck when we are in the car!!!!! It's DRIVING ME NUTS!


----------

